# Bikepacking with Specialized Epic



## sourceminer (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been researching frame bags for a Specialized Epic (2013) Would like to lighten the load on my back. I have been using a Camelback Mule and its killing me with the 100ml of water. So I would like to lessen the back pack.. if not remove altogether.









Also I have been routing a weekend big bear trip any suggestions as to routes? I ride up there frequently and would love to do an over nighter. 
This is what I am thinking:

Flat Lands to Bigbear BikePack Trip - A bike ride in San Bernardino County, CA

Would love some suggestions on the route.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

what did you come up with for spesh epic frame bag?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a stumpjumper and rigged it up as shown below for an overnighter. The seat bag is a Kada Rat Pack. The rest were amazon cheapies. I think each one was only $8-10 with Prime.

The only thing in my camelback (besides water) was the tent which weighs about 1.7 lbs.

The rear shock obviously makes a triangle frame bag difficult and the space goes un-utilized.



















Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------

